# You're Not A Kenpo Monk



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

And one more good joke from another site.

A man is driving down the road and breaks down near 
a Kenpo Monastery. He goes to the monastery, knocks 
on the door, and says, 

"My car broke down. Do you think I could stay the 
 night?" 

The monks graciously accept him, feed him dinner, even 
fix his car. As the man tries to fall asleep, he hears a 
strange sound. The next morning, he asks the monks 
what the sound was, but they say, 

"We can't tell you. You're not a Kenpo Monk." 

The man is disappointed but thanks them anyway and 
goes about his merry way. 

Some years later, the same man breaks down in front of 
the same Kenpo Monastery. The monks accept him, 
feed him, even fix his car. That night, he hears the same 
strange noise that he had  heard years earlier. The next 
morning, he asks what it is, but the monks reply, 

"We can't tell you. You're not a Kenpo Monk." 

The man says, "All right, all right. I'm dying to know. 
If the only way I can find out what that sound was is to 
become a Kenpo Monk, how do I become a monk? 

"The monks reply, "You must travel the earth and tell 
us how many blades of grass there are, the exact 
number of sand pebbles on all the beaches and exactly 
which way is the correct way to perform the 154 Base 
Self Defense Techniques of Kenpo that SGM Parker 
left us with.  When you find these answers, you will 
become a Kenpo Monk." 

The man sets about his task. Forty-five years later, he 
returns and knocks on the door of the monastery. He 
says, "I  have traveled the earth and have found what 
you have asked for. There are 145,236,284,232 blades 
of  grass,  231,281,219,999,129,382 sand pebbles 
on the earth, There are 456,789,987,765,478,234,793 
different ways to execute the 154 Self Defense Techniques". 

The monks reply, "Congratulations. You are now a Kenpo 
Monk. 

We shall now show you the way to the sound." 

The monks lead the man to a wooden door, where the 
Head Kenpo Monk says, "The sound is right behind that door." 
The man reaches for the knob, but the door is locked. 
He says, "Real funny. may I have the key?" The monks give him the key, and he opens the door. Behind the wooden door is another door made of stone. The man demands the key to the stone door. The monks give him the key, and he opens it, only to find a door made of ruby. He demands another key from the monks, who provide it. Behind that door is another door, this one 
made of sapphire. So it went until the man had gone                through doors of emerald, silver, topaz, amethyst... 

Finally, the monks say, "This is the last key to the last 
door." The man is relieved to no end. He unlocks the 
door, turns the knob, and behind that door he is amazed 
to find the source of that strange sound. 

Scroll Down 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
                 . 
But I can't tell you what it is, because YOU'RE not a 
Kenpo Monk.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!
I take back every nice thing I ever said about you!


----------



## Dronak (Jan 15, 2002)

I thought the end was going to be people banging their heads against the wall after finding an empty room at the end of the multiple doors.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

NOW THAT"S FUNNY!!!!!
:rofl:  :rofl:


----------

